# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كلمات أخيرة

## السعيد شويل

كلمات أخيرة
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  **************
..............................  .............................
اللهم يسر لنا العلم كما علمتنا وأوزعنا شكر ما آتيتنا واجعلنا اللهم فى دار كرامتك وفى الدرجات العلا من جنتك .
والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله خاتم الأنبياء وسيد الأصفياء وإمام العلماء سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وارض اللهم عن آل بيته الكرام وعن الصحابة والتابعين ومن نهج نهجهم وسار على هديهم إلى يوم الدين .
*****
*مدّعون العلم*
الناس موتى إلا العلماء والعلماء سكارى بعلمهم إلا العاملين به والعاملين مغرورين بعملهم إلا المخلصين 
والمخلصين على خوف ووجل من إخلاصهم حتى يختم الله لهم به .
أما مدّعون العلم فهم ضعفاء أغبياء وهم بالنسبة للعلم على تضاد وخلاف . فتنتهم عظيمة ومؤونتهم غليظة متعالين متكابرين 
إنْ أقدم أحد على مكاشفتهم لدفع اعوجاجهم وإرشادهم عن أخطاء آرائهم تعرض لملامهم ونفذت إليه سهامهم واتهموه بالشطط والهوى .
فإذا بليت بجاهل متحكم            ..           يجد الأمور من المحال صوابا
أوليته منى السكوت وربما           ..            كان السكوت عن الجواب جوابا
*****
سأل رجلاً آخر فقال له : أى الأشياء خير للمرء .. ؟
فأجابه قائلاً : عقل يتزين به .. قال : فإن لم يكن
قال : أدب يتحلى به .. قال : فإن لم يكن
قال  : علم يتورع به .. قال : فإن لم يكن
قال : حلم يترفق به ..  قال : فإن لم يكن
قال  : صمت يسلم به .. قال : فإن لم يكن
قال  : موت يريح منه العباد والبلاد .
*****
*مراتب الأخلاق*
الناس فى الأخلاق على مراتب : طائفة تمدح فى الوجه وتذم فى المغيب وهذه صفة أهل النفاق .
وطائفة تمدح فى الوجه والمغيب وهذه صفة أهل التملق والطمع .
وطائفة تمسك عن المدح والذم فى المشهد والمغيب وهذه صفة أهل السلامة .
وطائفة تمسك عن المدح فى المشاهدة ويثنون بالخير فى المغيب وهذه صفة أهل الفضل .
*****
*الصبر على الجفاء والخصومة*
لاغنى كالعقل ولا فقر كالجهل ولاميراث كالأدب . 
والصبر على الجفاء والخصومة ثلاثة أنواع  :
صبرٌ على من يقدر عليك ولاتقدرعليه .. وصبر على من تقدر عليه ولايقدر عليك .. وصبر على من لاتقدر عليه ولايقدر عليك ..  
النوع الأول : يلزم المتاركة والمباعدة لما يكون فيه من ذلٍ أومهانة .
والثانى  : فضل وبر وهو الصبر والحلم ويوصف به العقلاء والفضلاء .
والثالث : لو كان الجفاء ليس منك فالصبرعليه بر وفضل . 
وإن كان الجفاء منك فهو إفساد واستطالة لأنه قادر عليك وبإمكانه أن ينتصر لنفسه ولكنه ترك ذلك استرذالاً لك وصيانة له عن مراجعتك .
*****
*الدراية بالعلم*
*نفع العلم لايكون إلا بدرايته لابوراثته وبمعرفة أغواره لابروايته .*
*وأصل الفساد**الداخل على بعض العلماء فيه هو تقليدهم لمن سبقهم دون تغيير أو تجديد وتقليدهم لهم من غير طلب الدليل وتسليم الأمر إليهم 
دون بحث عن مدى صحة ما تم تدوينه أوخطأ ماتم تصنيفه .*
..............................  .............................
******************************  ******************************  ******************************  ****************
سعيد شويل

----------


## أبو عُمر

*أحسن الله إليك ، الكلام في تأصيله رائع جداً
*

----------


## السعيد شويل

> *أحسن الله إليك ، الكلام في تأصيله رائع جداً
> *


وأحسن الله إليكم أخى الكريم أبو عمر
وشكراً لمشاركتكم الطيبة 
.....

----------

